# Wago(750-341) + Visual Studio2008



## diggler (2 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich bin absoluter SPS Neuling,
möchte aber eine WAGO SPS ansteuern.
Ich benutze Visual Studio 2008 C++ und suche jetzt ein beispiel wie ich die SPS ansteuern kann (ohne die dll zu kaufen).



mfg Diggler


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2009)

WAGO schrieb:
			
		

> Der Koppler bietet eine Vielzahl an Anwendungsprotokollen, die zur
> Steuerung von Klemmendaten (MODBUS, ETHERNET /IP)


Quelle: http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d034100d.pdf

Ich würde zum Modbus greifen der ist offen und (laut hören-sagen) gut Dokumentiert. Nebenbei die 750-341 ist keine SPS sondern eine E/A Baugruppe (Feldbus Koppler). 

Um das Rad nicht neu zu erfinden würde ich mich an den Forums-Kollegen pvbrowser wenden der auch eine eigene Homepage hat: http://www.pvbrowser.de/


----------



## diggler (2 Januar 2009)

Also erstmal danke!

Was ich vielleicht noch hinzufügen muss.
An die 750-341 sind noch mehrere 750-530 angeschlossen und die Ausgänge der 750-530 möchte ich halt gerne ein / aus schalten können.


----------



## vivus (7 März 2013)

ich werde jetzt sicher als Leichenschänder beschumpfen .. aber der Vollständigkeit halber 

@ diggler guck dir mal das openSource Project libmodbus Org an -> http://www.libmodbus.org/

ist eine extrem mächtige DLL mit der kriegst du das hin .. ( wenn es sich nicht schon lange erledigt hat )


----------

